# Kit



## tatud4life (Jun 9, 2012)

My kit arrived in the mail today!!!!  As soon as I get back from vacation, my first batch of pee will start! I can't wait!!!


----------



## cpfan (Jun 9, 2012)

Hopefully you mean an equipment kit. I've never heard of a Skeeter Pee kit. If it does exist, I hope Lon is getting royalties.

Steve


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol. You are correct. I should have specified. My primary, secondary, and the other tools are here. After vacation, it is on!!!


----------



## GerardVineyard (Jun 9, 2012)

That's something Lon should look into, pee kits .....


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree. Pee kits. Can you imagine the advertisement for those? Classic


----------



## Wade E (Jun 9, 2012)

Bwaaaaaa haaaaa haaaa! I can see some of the possible labels that can come with the kit also, like the skeeter pee label area we have here! Lol.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep. I could get carried away with.


----------

